

"Zork" game found in Call of Duty: Black Ops - keyle
http://www.news.com.au/technology/gaming/new-zork-game-in-call-of-duty-black-ops/story-e6frfrt9-1225950697378

======
ghshephard
Someday, perhaps on a PS6 or Xbox 1440 console game, some clever individual
will insert a "Call of Duty:Black Ops" minigame, which of course will in turn
have the "Zork" minigame...

------
sp332
It's not "new" Zork, it's canonical 1984
Zork.[http://inventory.getlamp.com/2010/11/09/the-inherent-
problem...](http://inventory.getlamp.com/2010/11/09/the-inherent-problem/)

~~~
keyle
My bad, fixed.

------
rbanffy
Bah... That computer doesn't look like a PC-compatible thing... It's also way
too fast compared to an original IBM-PC. Watching the character output at BIOS
speeds used to be painful.

------
spyrosk
Although I don't think there was a port of an actual stand-alone title (edit:
I believe pong was one of them though) , the original System Shock had similar
"gems".

I remember constantly loading the game just to play one of the mini-games, an
arcade space fighting one.

